# What is Behance?



## Zenon (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm not quite understanding this expect it being a photo sharing community (?) that links with Portfolio. I'm using Portfolio but I noticed the button is green on the CC launchpad - Home page is set to "link my account to Bechance". I don't really know what else is linked.     

It says if you delete your Behance account it is permanent. I'm not sure what will happen to Portfolio if I do. I don't think it effects it but permanent is a pretty clear word. I can't find the answer. 

I only pressed the share with Behance once I think when uploading images to Portfolio. I only see one image or project as they call it. Project for what?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 18, 2017)

Seems like Behance is like kinda like Linkedin. After unsuccessfully trying to get someone on the phone at Adobe, waiting for very long time on the chat and getting no response on the Adobe forums I decided to risk it. Deleting my Bahance did not effect Portfolio. I really never thought it would but there is always a bit of what can go wrong.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 24, 2017)

I actually got a reply from email support yesterday telling me cancelling the Behance account did not effect Portfolio. They did get back to me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2017)

Great, thanks for the update.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 3, 2017)

Another update. My credit card was compromised the day before I got the plan. There is a a delay in payment between PayPal and the merchant but I was able to install everything and use Portfolio. I contacted Adobe and told them about it and there would card number at PayPal a few days. They said not to worry as they go back to try again several times.

Something went wrong so my plan account was cancelled last week. I got the LR disabled message but I also got an email from Portfolio giving me a 2 week grace period before shutting it down.


----------

